# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Cách kiểm tra... trinh tiết trai tân có một không hai - kiem tra trinh tiet trai tan

## heocoi

*Tại Zulu, quốc gia xinh đẹp Nam Phi, không chỉ phụ nữ mà cả nam giới cũng bị kiểm tra sự trinh trắng từ tuổi thiếu niên bằng hình thức rất kỳ lạ.*

Trong ngôn ngữ Zulu, tên nước này có nghĩa là thiên đường. Người Zulu tập trung sinh sống tại vùng KwaZulu – Natal, Nam Phi. So với các tộc người da đen khác, người Zulu có những đặc điểm hơi khác biệt về ngoại hình. Nhưng dấu hiệu dễ nhận biết về dân tộc này là hầu hết mọi người đều có dáng đi thẳng tắp, hướng mặt về phía trước và không bao giờ ngoái đầu sang trái hay phải.

_Người dân Zulu nhảy múa trong một lễ hội truyền thống_
Người Zulu luôn được biết đến là dân tộc anh dũng và thiện chiến nhất Nam Phi. Tương truyền, trước đây, một bé trai Zulu tới năm 15 tuổi đều phải tự mình giết chết một con sư tử. Trước đây, đàn ông nước này phải tham gia huấn luyện quân sự từ năm 12 tuổi, tới 16 tuổi trở thành tân binh, 18 tuổi được huấn luyện chính quy để trở thành binh sĩ chuyên nghiệp và không được kết hôn trước 35 tuổi.
Từ nhiều đời nay, người Zulu luôn duy trì chế độ đa thê. Quốc gia này cũng trung thành với quan niệm trọng nam khinh nữ bởi theo họ, nam giới mới là người có chức năng duy trì nòi giống dòng tộc. Nếu người vợ đầu không sinh nổi một mụn con trai, người chồng có quyền cưới vợ lẽ để tính chuyện nối dõi tông đường.
Người Zulu rất ưa sạch sẽ, ngăn nắp. Ngôi nhà của họ thường được quét tước sạch sẽ, đồ đạc sắp xếp gọn gàng. Chính quan niệm đề cao sự thanh khiết trong cuộc sống khiến người Zulu rất coi trọng trinh tiết.
Các thiếu nữ nước này hằng năm đều phải tham dự lễ hội “cây sậy” để chứng minh sự trinh trắng của mình. Trong lễ hội, từng cô gái trẻ phải để ngực trần và mặc những chiếc váy sặc sỡ sắc màu, tưng bừng nhảy múa các vũ điệu truyền thống trước mặt quốc vương.
Các trinh nữ phải xếp thành hàng dài, nối đuôi nhau đứng trước lễ đài, trút bỏ quần áo trước mặt mọi người để chứng tỏ mình còn trong trắng.

_Các thiếu nữ Zulu tham dự lễ hội "cây sậy" để kiểm tra trinh tiết_
Tuy nhiên, hiện nay, rất nhiều thiếu nữ chưa chồng tại Zulu có thai trước hôn nhân. Vấn nạn này khiến quốc vương vô cùng lo lắng. Ông cho rằng, tội trạng này của các thiếu nữ trước hết là do đàn ông. Vì vậy, luật phát Zulu đưa ra quy định kiểm tra sự trong trắng cho cả nam thanh niên. Nếu bị phát hiện không còn là trai tân, người đàn ông đó sẽ phải chịu hình phạt nghiêm khắc.

_Đàn ông Zulu cũng phải trải qua nghi thức kiểm tra sự trong trắng rất nghiêm ngặt_

Hình thức kiểm tra rất kỳ lạ. Các thanh niên nam phải đi tiểu tiện trước sự chứng kiến của nhiều người, nếu dòng nước tiểu phóng ra cao bằng hoặc hơn đỉnh đầu, đó là trai tân. Ngược lại, người đó sẽ bị quy kết là đã ăn "trái cấm"...
__________________

----------


## ipad

mình cũng muốn dc kiểm tra  :cuoi1:

----------

